# Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.



## mj23 (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich will hier nur mal meinen Frust loswerden, aaaargh!

Im Dezember haben ein Freund und ich jeweils eine Ausgabe des Magazins Fliegenfischen gekauft und uns gegenseitig ein Abo "angedreht" und uns als Prämie die Fliegenrute Greys GRx 7/8 ausgesucht.

Nun ich kaufe die Zeitschrift, zwar nicht jede Ausgabe, aber die Rute als Prämie war verlockend.

Das war Mitte Dezember.
Nun habe ich gestern einen Brief von dieser Zeitschrift bekommen in dem es heißt, das meine Wunschprämie nicht mehr vorhanden sei und ich mir doch etwas aus der mitgelieferten Liste aussuchen möchte.
Die Highlighs der Liste:
CAT DVD Player|uhoh: 
Fliegenbindeset (habe bei Ebay das gleiche gefunden sofortkauf ca 25 euro#d )
Kaffeemaschine (Ich trinke keinen Kaffee:c )
und noch viele weiter unnütze Sachen, welche vom Wert her nicht an die Greys Rute reichen.

Mir ist klar, das es eine Art Dankeschön seitens des Magazins ist, aber trotzdem fühle ich mich ein wenig verarscht. Dummgelaufen mögen einige sagen, stimmt wahrscheinlich auch.

Ich nehme die Kaffeemaschien und verticke sie für einen überhöhten Preis bei Ebay :m 

Mit enttäuschten Grüßen
mj23


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Hat Dein Freund auch nur ne Kaffeemaschine angeboten bekommen oder hat der die Rute gekriegt???


----------



## esox_105 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Hi,

ich denke mal daß die Rute nur ein Lockangebot war.


----------



## mj23 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Er hat die gleiche Liste zugeschickt bekommen. Ist ja nicht nur eine Kaffeemaschine mit drauf #q 

Auf der Liste sollen angeblich die aktuell verfügbaren Prämien aufgelistet sein. Wenn man aber auf deren Website geht, sieht man ein paar Artikel, die nicht auf der Liste sind (z.B YAD Alpha Fly Travel 7/8 Rute) .
Ist schon seltsam.
Wenn in der aktuellen Ausgabe die Greys Rute immernoch angeboten wird, dann gibts Ärger:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Da ward ihr schlicht und ergreifend zu langsam... Aboprämien sind im Kleingedruckten immer irgendwo mit dem Vermerk "Solange der Vorrat reicht" gekennzeichnet...
Übrigens nicht nur bei Fliegenfischen, sondern bei ALLEN Zeitschriften die ich so kenne, ob Angelzeitung oder nicht, spielt da keine Rolle!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Wäre ja mal interessant zu erfahren ob überhaupt ein neuer Abonnent die Rute bekommen hat???


----------



## mj23 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Das der Vorrat nur begrenzt ist ist ja auch klar.
Diese Rute gabe es speziell zur Vermittlung eines 2 Jahres Abos. Das ganze andere Zeug was sie mir jetzt anbieten, kommt da vom Wert her nicht ran. Sind auch alles 1 Jahr Abo Prämien.
Über das Abo beklagen wir uns auch nicht. Ist ja in Ordnung, habe ich sonst eh gekauft.
Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht... werde heute nach der Arbeit da mal anrufen. Vielleicht kann ich noch was rausschlagen (2 Kaffeemaschinen ).


----------



## johnnybegoode (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Hallo liebe Boardies, 

ich kenne zwei Leute, die diese Rute als Aboprämie bekommen haben. Kein Verlag kann es sich leisten, die Leser über den Tisch zu ziehen. 

Das "Kleingedruckte" ist bei dem Vertragsabschluss ebenso wichtig wie die Prämie an sich.

Mit der Redation hatte ich auch schon Kontakt, weil ich eine Frage zu einem Norwegen Bericht hatte. Die haben mir sehr kompetent und gut weiter geholfen. 

Rufe doch einfach beim Verlag an und kläre die Sache, sollte mich wundern wenn die auf Stur schalten.

Berichte bitte weiter, ob es ein "Happy End" gibt.

johnnybegoode


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*



> ich kenne zwei Leute, die diese Rute als Aboprämie bekommen haben


Danke für die Info!!


----------



## mj23 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Ich werde euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## gofishing (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Dat is ärgerlich.

Wollte eigentlich auch ein Abo machen.
Obwohl ich die Rute nicht gebrauchen kann. 

Nur das Kleingedruckte

"Unterschrift ist bindend, scheiß auf die Prämie"

hat mich doch von abgehalten.

Gottseidank.

Kaffemaschine habe ich schon.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## AGV Furrer (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Halo mj23,
sicher ist ganze Geschichte nicht wirklich schön, und ich kann deinen Ärger auch durchaus verstehen. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich auch aufregen - und ich hätte schon längst bei denen angerufen.

Aber, auch diese Medaille hat (wie immer) zwei Seiten.
Der Verlag hat eine gewisse Anzahl an bestimmten Werbeprämien (hier Ruten) beim Großhandel gekauft (zu Preisen von denen wir Einzelhändler nur träumen können) und geht dann mit seiner Abo-Werbung (der Abagebpreis der Ruten wird ja über die Abo-Gebühren gesponsert) in direkte Konkurrenz zum Fachhandel.

Sicher ist das legal, für den Verlag eine gute Werbung und für Neukunden (die die Prämie dann auch noch erhalten) eine tolle Sache.

Aber für uns als Fachhändler die wir
a) unsere Ruten weitaus teurer einkaufen
b) den Verkauf der Ruten auch nicht sponsern können
c) wir auch noch teure Inserate in z.B. dieser Fachzeitschrift schalten (die uns nun direkt die Kunden abwirbt)
ist eine solche Aktion nicht wirklich schön.

Und ich würde mich, ganz ehrlich, freuen wenn der Verlag in Zukunft keine Werbeprämien mehr anbietet die in direkter Konkurrenz zu uns Anzeigenkunden steht.


Dennoch wünsche ich dir, bzw. euch beiden, natürlich dass ihr noch die Prämie bekommt auf die ihr gehofft habt.


----------



## davidpil (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

wollte demnächst mir auch ein 2jahres aba bei denen machen weil mich die rute eben gelockt hat, aba jetzt...


----------



## gofishing (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

2 Jahresabo und dafür eine 1jahresprämie bekommen.:v 
Ich würde an Deiner Stellen alles widerrufen und die Einzugsermächtigung stornieren.

Wenn sie noch nichtmal bis zur nächsten Ausgabe die Prämie vorrätighaben, waren die 3 Ruten wohl schnell weg.

TL

Ralph


----------



## goeddoek (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Jepp. Würde ich genauso machen.Aber besten Dank für die Info. War aufgrund der Prämie auch drauf und dran mir das Abo zu holden.
Werde ich jetzt lassen.
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Ja das ist echt fiese! Ich glaube ich würde auch einen Anruf bei der Redaktion starten erstmal ganz freundlich und dann etwas energischer wen Du merkst daß da nichts geht. Vielleicht springt dann die gebrauchte Sage vom Chef dabei raus...


----------



## mj23 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Erst freundlich, dann nach Reaktion langsam auf fies steigern. Alles klar so werde ich meinen Anruf gestalten#6


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

ja genau und dann zum Schluß mit Abokündigung drohen wenn ein ernster Ton doch nicht zieht!


----------



## Baltic-Iceman (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Tja, Pech gehabt Jungs.

Ich kann an dieser Stelle nur über eine funktionierende Rute berichten, welche der Verlag mir kurz vor Weihnachten ins Haus geschickt hat.
Ging alles ganz schnell, meine Frau hat mich ca. mitte Dezember geworben, nach dem mir die Sache nicht schnellgenug ging, hat meine Frau mal ganz kurz beim Verlag angerufen und gefragt ob die Rute noch vor Weihnachten eintrudelt. (sollte ja schließlich ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden!!!!!!!)

Jedenfalls kann man dem Verlag nicht vorwerfen, keine derartige Prämie bereitgestellt zu haben.
Die Anzahl ist logischerweise begrenzt, aber das man trotzdem ein Vertragsverhältnis eingeht wenn der Verlag die gewünschte Prämie nicht aushändigt????

Ich (meine Frau) habe (hat) jedenfalls gleich nach der Online-Bestellung eine Mail geschickt, in welcher wir ausdrücklich zu verstehen gegeben haben, dass wir an ein Abo ohne „Greys“ nicht interresiert sind.

Gruß Baltic-Iceman


----------



## AndreasG (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

@mj23

Ich hatte in letzter Zeit auch recht regen Kontakt bzgl. einer Prämie. Es ging allerdings um das BB, stellte sich nach 8 Wochen warten und etlichen Mails und Telefonaten als absolut minderwertig heraus. Ich hatte im Magazin mal über slche BB´s berichtet. Ich konnte da ich mit den anderen angebotenen Prämien nichts anfangen konnte das ganze rückgängig machen obwohl schon die erste Ausgabe zugestellt war.
Ich lasse dir mal via PM eine Adresse zukommen an die du dich wenden solltest. Meinen Namen kannst du gerne erwähnen, die gute wird sich noch an mich erinnern.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Veit (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

In meinen Augen Täuschung!
Kann mich meinen beiden Vorrednern nur anschließen. 
Vielleicht kann es aber beim nächsten Mal auch ratsam sein, vorher anzurufen ob denn noch die ausgewählten Prämien da sind. Heißt es dann ja und man bekommt nicht was man sich gewünscht hat, dürfte es wohl kein Problem sein, da was zu "machen".


----------



## caprice (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*



			
				Baltic-Iceman schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Pech gehabt Jungs.
> 
> Ich kann an dieser Stelle nur über eine funktionierende Rute berichten, welche der Verlag mir kurz vor Weihnachten ins Haus geschickt hat.
> Ging alles ganz schnell, meine Frau hat mich ca. mitte Dezember geworben, nach dem mir die Sache nicht schnellgenug ging, hat meine Frau mal ganz kurz beim Verlag angerufen und gefragt ob die Rute noch vor Weihnachten eintrudelt. (sollte ja schließlich ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden!!!!!!!)
> ...


 
Halo Iceman - habe leider deine tel. nr nicht mehr..hier läuft ein einsamer "kurswilliger" durch die gegend - das wäre doch vielleicht ein partner für dich..?? ruf mich doch mal an bitte .gruss aus lübeck erika ( die händlerin deines vertrauens..hihi )


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Ich habe das Abo letztes Jahr im März bestellt und auch die Greys bekommen, das hat alles reibungslos geklappt. 

Schau doch mal auf der Homepage ob die Prämie noch drauf ist!!!

http://www.fliegenfischen.de/


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen Täuschung!
> Kann mich meinen beiden Vorrednern nur anschließen.
> Vielleicht kann es aber beim nächsten Mal auch ratsam sein, vorher anzurufen ob denn noch die ausgewählten Prämien da sind. Heißt es dann ja und man bekommt nicht was man sich gewünscht hat, dürfte es wohl kein Problem sein, da was zu "machen".




Warum täuschung ?
Da steht Eindeutig solange der vorrat reicht .
Und einige Prämien sind nunmal sehr begehrt , und deshalb auch schnell weg ...

Also wenn ich mal scharf auf sone prämie war , dann hab ich das mitm Abo meißtens noch am Erscheinungstag geregelt , am besten telefonisch .
Denn hat man solche Probleme nicht ...


----------



## mj23 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Kurzer Bericht von von der Front!

Habe vorhin angerufen und mein Problem einer netten Dame am Telefon geschildert.
Sie meinte, daß die Kollegin, die für Prämien zuständig ist nicht mehr im Haus sei und sie mich am Montag zurückrufen wird.

Gruß
mj23


----------



## T.Müller (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Moin moin.
Weiß einer von euch zufällig wie das mit der Garantie bei solchen Artikeln läuft? Wenn man beim Abo z.B. die Greys GRX Rolle nimmt und das ding hat nen Fabrikationsfehler, hat man dann Anrecht auf Ersatz? |kopfkrat 

MfG Tim


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

@Erika

passt nicht so ganz zum Thema 
Persönliches und Geschäftsgebaren lieber per PN (unser Emailboardsystem) erledigen#h


----------



## mj23 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Hallo,

haben eben einen Anruf vom Verlag bekommen. Eine wirklich super Nette Dame hat mir zwei Optionen angeboten.
1. Aus dem 2 Jahres Abos werden ein 1 Jahres Abos und wir suchen uns entsprechende Prämien aus.
2. Beide Abos werden storniert, und wir bekommen unser Geld zurück.

Ich habe mich für die zweite Option entschieden.

Wahnsinn, hätte echt nicht gedacht mein Geld wieder zu bekommen.

Also ein Happy End.

Gruß an alle
mj23


----------



## Gäddsax (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Das hört sich doch gut an!
Ich wurde bei Anrufen zur Sprechstunde beim Verlag immer sehr gut beraten, wenn mal Fragen zu irgendwelchen Artikeln waren.

Die Kaffeemaschine finde ich allerdings wesentlich besser als die Greys Rute. Auch wenn ich schon eine habe.


----------



## AndreasG (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

@mj23

Hab dir doch gesagt das das eine nette ist.
Fein das es geklappt hat.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mj23 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Zufälligerweise hat genau die Dame angerufen, die Du erwähnt hattest. Habe da wohl auch ein wenig Glück gehabt!


----------



## bon_cremant (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Wollte mir auch wegen der Rute die Zeitschrift abonnieren. Da laß ich jetzt aber wohl die Finger davon - danke für den Hinweis im Board.

Tight lines
bon_cremant


----------



## Gray Ghost (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Tagchen

Meine bescheidene Meinung ist zu dem Thema, sich eine Zeitschrift zu abonnieren nur wegen dem Werbungsgeschenk kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Da wird ist das "Giveaway" zur Hauptsache und die Zeitschrift zur Nebensache, eigentlich sollte es andersherum sein. Ob das Werbungspräsent unterm Strich noch soooo viel günstiger ist, ist dann die nächste Frage.

Nebenbei bemerkt, ich leise seit vielen Jahren Flifi. Früher war das sowas wie eine Bibel für mich die verschlungen wurde. Neulich habe ich mal den Unterteil von meinem Couchtisch aufgeräumt, was finde ich , den letzten Jahrgang von Fifi, immer nur durchgeblättert,einzelne Artikel gelesen und dann weg auf den großen Haufen gelegt.

In Zeiten von I-Net geht doch reine Informationsbeschaffung viel schneller und richtig gut geschriebene Artikel gibt es m.M. kaum noch.
Ob ich mein Abo noch längere Zeit aufrechterhalte muß ich mir noch überlegen.

Aus ähnlichen Gründen hatte ich vor 2 Jahren den Blinker gekündigt, den las ich seit 1976 und da stand ja überhaupt nichts neues mehr drin.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## mj23 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

@Gray Ghost

Ich kaufe mir die Zeitschrift recht regelmäßig, aber nicht jede Ausgabe. Und das Angebot mit der Rute war sehr verlockend, und in diesem Moment wird die Prämie nun mal zum Hauptpunkt der ganzen Aktion.
Vergleich: 
Rute im Geschäft: 140 - 150 euro
Rute mit Abo: 102 euro

Wie Du siehst ist die Rute mit dem Abo unterm Strich günstiger. Diese 48 euro Unterschied mag für einige kein großer Unterschied sein, für einige aber schon. Es gibt nämlich heutzutage wirklich noch Leute, die auf ihr Geld achten müssen!

Ich hoffe Du kannst es jetzt ein wenig nachvollziehen!

Bei mir befinden sich die Zeitschriften im Sitzungsraum 00, dort habe ich nämlich kein I-Net:m  Da freut man sich über jede Zeile, falls die Sitzung mal länger dauert!


----------



## Gray Ghost (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*



			
				mj23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gray Ghost
> 
> Ich kaufe mir die Zeitschrift recht regelmäßig, aber nicht jede Ausgabe. Und das Angebot mit der Rute war sehr verlockend, und in diesem Moment wird die Prämie nun mal zum Hauptpunkt der ganzen Aktion.
> Vergleich:
> ...


 
Keep cool
Ich wollte hier keinen anmachen wegen finanzieller Dinge. Das muß jeder für sich sehen. Wenn du auf die Rute "scharf" warst und so etwas günstiger bekommen kannst , per Abo,ist doch OK.
Ich möchte eigentlich nur darstellen das die Zeitschrift für mich den Kern darstellt, und nicht das Präsent.
Bei kleineren Präsenten(Fliegendose etc.) bei 1-Jahres-Abos ist dann die Ersparniss vielleicht nur noch wenige Euros.
Ansonsten möchte ich aus England die "Flyfishing & Flytying" empfehlen.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*



			
				mj23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gray Ghost
> 
> Ich kaufe mir die Zeitschrift recht regelmäßig, aber nicht jede Ausgabe. Und das Angebot mit der Rute war sehr verlockend, und in diesem Moment wird die Prämie nun mal zum Hauptpunkt der ganzen Aktion.
> Vergleich:
> ...



Da hast du dich verrechnet: Wenn du dir die Rute kaufen magst und noch die Zeitschrift abonnieren möchtest hast du insgesamt nicht ca 48€ gespart, sondern eben 140-150€ für die Rute...(so muss ich das immer meiner Regierung :q erklären)...dann ist das doch ok...die Rute für den Bach und die Zeitung fürs stille Örtchen...da willigen die Gattinen eher zu ein als zu einem Abo der Zeitschrift mit den netten Häschen...:q:q:q


----------



## mj23 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Uwe Du hast vollkommen Recht, ich habe nochmal im Mathebuch nachgeschlagen, da stehts genauso drin:m 

Da sind aber zwei Formeln, eine mit dem Ehefrau/Freundin Faktor und eine ohne 
Bei der ersten Formel kommt meist ein negatives Ergebnis raus 


@gray ghost
Kein Problem, habe ich auchnicht als Anmache aufgefasst, wollte nur meinen Standpunkt mitteilen.


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*



			
				mj23 schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe Du hast vollkommen Recht, ich habe nochmal im Mathebuch nachgeschlagen, da stehts genauso drin:m
> 
> Da sind aber zwei Formeln, eine mit dem Ehefrau/Freundin Faktor und eine ohne
> Bei der ersten Formel kommt meist ein negatives Ergebnis raus
> ...



Da kommt es auf die Argumentation an...schlag einfach die 48€ Ersparnis noch mit drauf...ein paar komplizierte mathematische Kehrtwendungen um die eigene Achse, den Spaßfaktor nicht zu vergessen, einen neuen Handtaschenfaktor für die Ehefrau mit einkalkuliert und schon hast du eine Ersparnis von ca 378€ die du allerdings nur erhalten kannst, wenn du ungefähr 420€ investierst...also ein absolut reelles Geschäft!!! :q:q:q


----------



## angler0507 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Hoppla, da habe ich wohl richtig Glück gehabt. Ich habe die Rute nämlich erhalten – obwohl ich etwa zur gleichen Zeit bestellt habe wie ihr 

Übrigens bin ich auf diese Prämie durch einen aktuellen Thread im AB aufmerksam geworden. Vielleicht besteht da ja sogar ein Zusammenhang: Dass Fliegenfischen quasi von Neu-Abonnenten überrannt wurde aufgrund des AB… #c 
Also wäre ich vom AB-Team, würde ich das mal abklären. Ist sicher hilfreich bei der Gewinnung neuer Partner und Kunden: Einen besseren Beweis der eigenen Werbewirksamkeit gibt es kaum…#6


----------



## mj23 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Die Dame am Telefon hat gestern auch gesagt, das es nicht mehr so viele Ruten waren, und die Nachfrage wohl groß war!


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Hm, wenn ich richtig weiss habe ich einigen Leuten (so 3-5 waren es wohl) einen Hinweis auf die Prämie gegeben...und ich habe letztes Frühjahr noch rund 40€ draufgezahlt damit ich die Rute bekam!!! Naja, Pech gehabt!!!


----------



## Reisender (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, wenn ich richtig weiss habe ich einigen Leuten (so 3-5 waren es wohl) einen Hinweis auf die Prämie gegeben...und ich habe letztes Frühjahr noch rund 40€ draufgezahlt damit ich die Rute bekam!!! Naja, Pech gehabt!!!


 

Hmmmm !!! Bruder , dafür bringe ich wieder die Köder zu unseren Treffen mit.....zu unseren nächsten 10 Treffen...#h #h #h  damit gleichst du das wieder aus...|wavey:


----------



## drachel (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

@alle
Auch ich habe ein 2-Jahresabo abgeschlossen und kann mitteilen, dass ich die Greys bekommen habe 
Hab anscheinend schnell genug reagiert.

tight lines
Michael


----------



## angler0507 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*



			
				angler0507 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoppla, da habe ich wohl richtig Glück gehabt. Ich habe die Rute nämlich erhalten – obwohl ich etwa zur gleichen Zeit bestellt habe wie ihr
> 
> Übrigens bin ich auf diese Prämie durch einen aktuellen Thread im AB aufmerksam geworden. Vielleicht besteht da ja sogar ein Zusammenhang: Dass Fliegenfischen quasi von Neu-Abonnenten überrannt wurde aufgrund des AB… #c
> Also wäre ich vom AB-Team, würde ich das mal abklären. Ist sicher hilfreich bei der Gewinnung neuer Partner und Kunden: Einen besseren Beweis der eigenen Werbewirksamkeit gibt es kaum…#6




Aber ein bisschen wundern muss ich mich jetzt doch: Meine Rute habe ich zwar erhalten, auf die Zeitung selbst warte ich bis jetzt aber vergeblich…|kopfkrat 
Vielleicht doch ein bisschen chaotisch, der Laden da. Oder sie fischen lieber als Geschäfte zu machen – was ich durchaus verstehen könnte.


----------



## Don (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Moin,
auch wenn der Fred schon ein paar Tage alt ist.
Ich habe auch eine bekommen, aber schlauerweise vorher angerufen und die Verfügbarkeit gecheckt. Hatte ein nettes Mädel am Telefon die mir sowohl die Verfügbarkeit, als auch den Versand bestätigt hat.
Aber jetzt kommts.
Beim ersten mal fischen hatte ich prompt einen Spitzenbruch. Rutenteil an die Redaktiogeschickt und klaglos Ersatz bekommen.
Fazit: Alles bestens gelaufen und sehr zuverlässig. 

Gruß Don


----------



## kea (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Nu prima,
ich habe auch angerufen und ebenfalls eine Bestätigung bekommen, 2 Tage später ein Schreiben, das es sich auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage noch verzögern wird. 
Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Tisie (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Hallo Lutz,



			
				Gray Ghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten möchte ich aus England die "Flyfishing & Flytying" empfehlen.


ich habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, diese Zeitschrift zu abonnieren ... wie läuft das mit der Bestellung, Bezahlung (Preis in €, Versandkosten) und Lieferung nach Deutschland?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fly-martin (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ärgerliche Prämie für Fliegenfischen Abo.*

Hallo Tisie

ich hab die Flyfishing und Flytying auch aboniert - geh einfach auf deren Website und abonier für ein oder mehrere Jahre. Du bezahlst dann einfach ( z.B. Kreditkarte ) und bekommst die Zeitschrift zugesandt - ist recht easy


----------

